# Is This One of the New Tilt-Shift Lenses?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 6, 2017)

```
We’ve been sent an image that is apparently one of the new tilt-shift lenses that Canon will be releasing soon. We do not have confirmation of the focal length of the three upcoming tilt-shift lenses, but we’re assuming the 45mm and 90mm version will be replaced and we’ll get a new focal length for the line.</p>
<p>The hood in this image does look different than what appears on the original TS-E 24mm f/3.5L, the version 2 and the TS-E 17mm f/4L.</p>
<div id="attachment_30673" style="width: 397px" class="wp-caption aligncenter"><img class="wp-image-30673 size-full" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/newtiltshift.jpg" alt="" width="387" height="253" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/newtiltshift.jpg 387w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/newtiltshift-225x147.jpg 225w" sizes="(max-width: 387px) 100vw, 387px" /><p class="wp-caption-text">Is this a new Canon Tilt-Shift? (Original Size)</p>

</div>
<p>Below is what we were told about the lens in the image.</p>
<ul>
<li>Release Date: late August – September</li>
<li>Currently in the hands of selected photographers.</li>
<li>Lens design similar to the 24mm II</li>
<li>The hood is different from the TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II</li>
</ul>
<p>As with all pictures, there’s always a change at modifications being made to the image. However, we are unable to find a Canon TS-E lens with this shape of a lens hood. You can see a knob to the right of the hand, so this is definitely a tilt-shift lens.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 6, 2017)

As long as they are churning out new EF lens designs, it likely means a new lens series for FF mirrorless is unlikely.


----------



## ethanz (Aug 6, 2017)

It's fuzzy enough, its gotta be real. Must be shot with a Canon, horrible DR and a low number of pixels.


----------



## RGF (Aug 6, 2017)

ethanz said:


> It's fuzzy enough, its gotta be real. Must be shot with a Canon, horrible DR and a low number of pixels.



5% crop?


----------



## Pookie (Aug 6, 2017)

ethanz said:


> It's fuzzy enough, its gotta be real. Must be shot with a Canon, horrible DR and a low number of pixels.



But that was taken in a pitch black closet and had a 6 stop lift in PP


----------



## Djphoto (Aug 7, 2017)

Judging from the hood it is longer than the 24L II T-SE which would suggest it is a longer lens or has less movement. I still am not convinced however, the focus ring and the lens barrel look like a tse but there isn't enough space behind the hand for the tilt shift mechanism. The knob if there is one would be hidden by the hand. Unless it is a radically different design I don't think this is a tilt shift


----------



## Ryananthony (Aug 7, 2017)

Djphoto said:


> Judging from the hood it is longer than the 24L II T-SE which would suggest it is a longer lens or has less movement. I still am not convinced however, the focus ring and the lens barrel look like a tse but there isn't enough space behind the hand for the tilt shift mechanism. The knob if there is one would be hidden by the hand. Unless it is a radically different design I don't think this is a tilt shift



We are thinking alike.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 7, 2017)

Djphoto said:


> Judging from the hood it is longer than the 24L II T-SE which would suggest it is a longer lens or has less movement. I still am not convinced however, the focus ring and the lens barrel look like a tse but there isn't enough space behind the hand for the tilt shift mechanism. The knob if there is one would be hidden by the hand. Unless it is a radically different design I don't think this is a tilt shift



You can download the image and lift the shadows to see the knob just to the right of the hand, near the bottom. It is visible, not covered by the hand.


----------



## djack41 (Aug 7, 2017)

Canon needs to shake things up. Why not release the 600mm F4 DO and include an integrated 1.4x Tele. Now that would be awesome!


----------



## aceflibble (Aug 7, 2017)

Picture really isn't anywhere near clear enough to gain any insight from it.



djack41 said:


> Canon needs to shake things up. Why not release the 600mm F4 DO and include an integrated 1.4x Tele. Now that would be awesome!


You really need to stop posting this on every single thread. And, for the last time, no, there is no market for such a lens, as has been proven many times before.


----------



## Antono Refa (Aug 7, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Djphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Judging from the hood it is longer than the 24L II T-SE which would suggest it is a longer lens or has less movement. I still am not convinced however, the focus ring and the lens barrel look like a tse but there isn't enough space behind the hand for the tilt shift mechanism. The knob if there is one would be hidden by the hand. Unless it is a radically different design I don't think this is a tilt shift
> ...



Considering it's location and the direction it's facing, I think it's a lens collar thumbscrew, not a TS-E's knob.


----------



## TeT (Aug 7, 2017)

What camera is that? I do not recognize the bump out nestled in the crook between his thumb and forefinger; is that a silver button?


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Aug 7, 2017)

That looks like one fat lens and a really short hood too. The current TSe 45 has a hood which fits the 85IIL but is shorter...but this hood is even shorter than that. Maybe a new TSe 35mm?


----------



## hne (Aug 7, 2017)

Antono Refa said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Djphoto said:
> ...



...except the Canon lens collars have the screw on the other side of the lens. Could be a Peak Design Anchor?

Hood depth looks like it's for something in the 30-50mm area. Size wise it looks similar to Sigma's 85/1.4. Could this actually be a slightly recessed front-lens 85/1.4 IS we're looking at?


----------



## Antono Refa (Aug 7, 2017)

GMCPhotographics said:


> That looks like one fat lens and a really short hood too. The current TSe 45 has a hood which fits the 85IIL but is shorter...but this hood is even shorter than that. Maybe a new TSe 35mm?



I doubt that for two reasons.

Canon made a 35mm f/2.8 tilt shift lens for the FD mount. Canon could have gone the quick & easy path of converting the FD TS 35mm to EF mount, but rather waited till '91 to introduce completely new and fully manual (read: does not benefit from EF mount's AF abilities) tilt shift lenses for the EF mount in different focal lengths. My guess is Canon made a deliberate choice not to make a TS-E 35mm lens.

Tilt shift lenses are expensive lenses that sell in small numbers. I doubt whether a TS-E 35mm would be profitable enough to make, when people have the option to buy TS-E 24mm + EF 1.4x teleconverter.


----------



## Antono Refa (Aug 7, 2017)

hne said:


> Antono Refa said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Good point. Canon doesn't make collars for TS-E lenses, so if it is one, it would probably be 3rd party.


----------



## horsehorse (Aug 7, 2017)

can't say a lot but just to clarify:

• the thing identified mistakenly as a knob on the bottom is only some bad ps made over and under the lens to remove parts of the image not to identify where it was taken.
• the image is legit and it's a crop of an iPhone pic.
• there is a knob on the left of the lens for the shift.
• the shift functionality of the lens was seen in action moving the lens up and down
• the tilt functionality was not seen in action but usually canon shift lenses also tilt.
• the camera is a canon 5ds (or 5dsr)
• the bump you see is something mounted on the flash hot shoe
• no silver button, it's just the camera strap


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 7, 2017)

Antono Refa said:


> Considering it's location and the direction it's facing, I think it's a lens collar thumbscrew, not a TS-E's knob.



A lens that short isn't going to have a lens collar.


----------



## aceflibble (Aug 7, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> A lens that short isn't going to have a lens collar.


Depends how dense it is. Lens collars for mounting are necessary because of the weight just as much as the length of a lens. While I doubt it is the case in this particular example, as this lens doesn't look broad enough _or_ long enough to be heavy, it's worth bearing in mind for future reference that there _have_ been a few lenses here and there which have required collars despite not being very long. If a lens is heavy enough it's better to have the body hanging off the mount than the lens hanging off it, regardless of length.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 7, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> We’ve been sent an image that is apparently one of the new tilt-shift lenses that Canon will be releasing soon. We do not have confirmation of the focal length of the three upcoming tilt-shift lenses, but we’re assuming the 45mm and 90mm version will be replaced and we’ll get a new focal length for the line.</p>



that doesn't even look like a canon lens.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 7, 2017)

aceflibble said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > A lens that short isn't going to have a lens collar.
> ...



Tell that to my 85L – it's called the 'magic cannonball' (or is that Canonball?) for a reason.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 7, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Antono Refa said:
> 
> 
> > Considering it's location and the direction it's facing, I think it's a lens collar thumbscrew, not a TS-E's knob.
> ...



There is the 100L Macro that is comparatively short with an optional lens collar. But if it is genuine it has the rough size of a TS-E 45mm and has been noted the collars have the screw on the other side. 

If it is a 45 TS-E I will be getting it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 7, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Antono Refa said:
> ...



The pictured lens is far shorter than the 100L. Unless it extends to double it's length like the MP-E 65, it's not a collar. 

As was also pointed out, the screw is also on the wrong side for a Canon collar. I did quite like the response that maybe it was a 3rd party lens collar. For a prototype lens.


----------



## TeT (Aug 7, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > We’ve been sent an image that is apparently one of the new tilt-shift lenses that Canon will be releasing soon. We do not have confirmation of the focal length of the three upcoming tilt-shift lenses, but we’re assuming the 45mm and 90mm version will be replaced and we’ll get a new focal length for the line.</p>
> ...



+1; not sure if the camera can be ID as canon either...


----------



## horsehorse (Aug 7, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



there is no collar, the tripod head was mounted directly to the camera body.


----------



## horsehorse (Aug 7, 2017)

TeT said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



as I already wrote in my first message the camera is a canon 5ds/r


----------



## slclick (Aug 7, 2017)

Does that red ring seem twice as thick? If it was a prototype why red ring it?


----------



## horsehorse (Aug 7, 2017)

slclick said:


> Does that red ring seem twice as thick? If it was a prototype why red ring it?



it's not a prototype guys, it's a final version. it will be announced late august/september and who has it now signed a contract and can't talk about it obviously.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 7, 2017)

slclick said:


> Does that red ring seem twice as thick? If it was a prototype why red ring it?



the red ring is off, yes it looks too thick. it's also in the wrong place really. canon places it right at the edge of the lens to lens hood. Also canon never writes in red on a lens near the red stripe.

the lens hood has something on it, doesn't look right to be saying "canon".

it almost reminds me of a samyang versus a canon.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 7, 2017)

We've confirmed the focal length of the 3 new tilt-shift lenses, I'm just waiting to confirm the speed and if they're all L's. We know one of them has macro capabilities, we're not sure if it's 1:1 or not. I hope to post all of this in more detail shortly.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 7, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> We've confirmed the focal length of the 3 new tilt-shift lenses, I'm just waiting to confirm the speed and if they're all L's. We know one of them has macro capabilities, we're not sure if it's 1:1 or not. I hope to post all of this in more detail shortly.



if that's the case, what's the lenses made in Malaysia then? these certainly aren't made there.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 7, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > We've confirmed the focal length of the 3 new tilt-shift lenses, I'm just waiting to confirm the speed and if they're all L's. We know one of them has macro capabilities, we're not sure if it's 1:1 or not. I hope to post all of this in more detail shortly.
> ...



I don't know.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Aug 7, 2017)

Antono Refa said:


> I doubt whether a TS-E 35mm would be profitable enough to make, when people have the option to buy TS-E 24mm + EF 1.4x teleconverter.



The same I could say about the 24mm. I don't have it, but do it with the 17 TSE+1.4 Ext as well. 



rrcphoto said:


> canon places it right at the edge of the lens to lens hood.



Then you should look again on the 17 TSE and 24 TSE....


----------

